# Orazione angelo della luce



## LuceSpazio (25 Settembre 2014)

Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente


Grazie, non ci serve niente.


----------



## Dalida (25 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Grazie, non ci serve niente.


oddio, credo di parlare a nome di entrambi se dico che in verità ci servirebbero molte cose. 
ma non una preghiera, questo no.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2014)

no vabbe ciao


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2014)

sarà l'arrivo dell'Autunno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2014)

quanti anni hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!


Ehm bienvenue! Vero che negli ultimi due giorni ho invitato alla prece ma non intendevo di questo tipo :carneval:


----------



## Pazza di Acerra (25 Settembre 2014)

Angelo della Luce? Chissà che bolletta...


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

Aiuto.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Settembre 2014)

Orazione Angelo della Luce 

Il nome però ha un suo perché.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole *Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco!* Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!


Ok, vestiti da liceale monella e inginocchiati che ti vengo sugli occhiali. Anche senza invocazione.


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!


Calmati.


----------



## Nicka (25 Settembre 2014)

Solo a me fa pensare a qualcosa di satanico?


----------



## Eratò (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo a me fa pensare a qualcosa di satanico?


:voodoo:? qualcuno chiami l'esorcista!


----------



## disincantata (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!




Ne conosci una per tenere alla larga i bugiardi e bastardi? 

Venderesti si di più.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2014)

Esercizio mentale:
Fallo senza imbrogliare,è sorprendente e molto utile per combattere lo stress e farsi una sana risata:
Con questo test saprai quale personaggio indispensabile nella storia dell’ umanità sarà il tuo modello da seguire…
Pensa ad un numero tra 1 e 6.
Moltiplica per 3.
Aggiungi 3.
Moltiplicalo ancora una volta per 3 (non starai usando mica le dita o addirittura la calcolatrice?)
Somma i numeri del risultato tra di loro in modo tale che rimanga un solo numero.
Esempio: 24; 2+4=6
Continuiamo:
Controlla il tuo numero e leggendo attentamente ogni singolo personaggio che ha fatto storia, scopri il modello da seguire:
1. Albert Einstein
2. Madame Curie
3. Clint Eastwood
4. Alexander Fleming
5. Madre Teresa
6. Elisabetta II
7. Pablo Picasso
8. Mike Bongiorno
9.lunaiena
10. Dante Alighieri
11. Steve Jobs
Lo so! Lo so!
Un giorno potrai essere come me; però avrai bisogno di fare uno sforzo maggiore.
Forza e coraggio


----------



## viola di mare (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ve prego, ve pregoooooooo :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> 9.lunaiena


Gne gne gne.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Gne gne gne.


----------



## passante (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!


Grazie, come se avessimo accettato :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2014)

ma maremma maiala...........


----------



## passante (25 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma maremma maiala...........


vuoi che ti faccia uno squillo stanotte alle due così ti svegli puoi fare l'orazione?


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> vuoi che ti faccia uno squillo stanotte alle due così ti svegli puoi fare l'orazione?


ma hai cambiato avatar tu? ci faccio caso adesso.


----------



## passante (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma hai cambiato avatar tu? ci faccio caso adesso.


 sì, tipo un anno fa, quando è uscito al cinema _il grande e potente oz... 
_tu non mi guardi


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> sì, tipo un anno fa, quando è uscito al cinema _il grande e potente oz...
> _tu non mi guardi


eh no!!!
io sono entrata qui un anno fa....pero pensavo il film fopsse uscito piu recentemente. io l ho visto da poco...e infatti mo mi sono detta:
ma quell avatr....ma questo film e' troppo recente....l avra' cambiato, non puo aver avuto sempre questo da un anno a questa parte 
mi perdoni se dico di essere ipermiope?


----------



## passante (25 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh no!!!
> io sono entrata qui un anno fa....pero pensavo il film fopsse uscito piu recentemente. io l ho visto da poco...e infatti mo mi sono detta:
> ma quell avatr....ma questo film e' troppo recente....l avra' cambiato, non puo aver avuto sempre questo da un anno a questa parte
> mi perdoni se dico di essere ipermiope?


:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2014)

Ma spazioluce che fine ha fatto ? :singleeye: è stata risucchiata dalla potenzzzaaa dell'incantesimo ?:carneval:


----------



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> sarà l'arrivo dell'Autunno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A parte che, almeno dalle mie parti, l'autunno nn è mai passato... Nn era l'estate anomala? [emoji14] [emoji3]


----------



## Calimero (25 Settembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Esercizio mentale:
> Fallo senza imbrogliare,è sorprendente e molto utile per combattere lo stress e farsi una sana risata:
> Con questo test saprai quale personaggio indispensabile nella storia dell’ umanità sarà il tuo modello da seguire…
> Pensa ad un numero tra 1 e 6.
> ...


fico!!!!


----------



## Calimero (25 Settembre 2014)

LuceSpazio ha detto:


> Provate questa preghiera potente,x fa tornare l'amore in 48 0re!! sono entrata in questo sito per offrirvi questa potentissima preghiera!!! dite a voi stesse il nome del vostro amore tre volte! pensate a qualcosa che volete realizzare entro la prossima settimana e ripeti a te stesso sei volte!! se avete un desiderio ripetete a voi stesse!! ripetete queste parole Vieni a me Angelo della Luce, io ti invoco! Fa riemergere il mio amore (nome), oggi lui/lei mi chiamerà, più appassionato/a e pieno/a di amore! disperato/a! sentirà un immenso desiderio di me! Mio Angelo della Luce scava tutto ciò che impedisce il nostro rapporto: (nome) tornerai da me!! (ripeti per sei volte!) Mio angelo della luce allontanala da tutti coloro che hanno contribuito alla nostra lontananza! Mio Angelo della Luce fa si che (nome) pensi solo a me! (nome) mi telefonerai entro 48 ore! Ti ringrazio mio Angelo della Luce! Ti ringrazio per il tuo potere infinito e misterioso che funziona sempre! Amen! (pubblica e invia questa preghiera tre volte!! in diversi siti!! e presto avrai una buona sorpresa! questa sera stessa! baci! all'alba l'amore tuo si renderà conto che ti ama! Succederà una magia! tutto accadrà tra 1 e 4 del mattino! sii pronto per un grande shock della tua vita! ps. se rompi questa catena avrà sfortuna in amore! pubblicala!


ma c'è uno sconto sulla bolletta?


----------



## aristocat (25 Settembre 2014)

Calimero ha detto:


> ma c'è uno sconto sulla bolletta?


:: OT ::
Sai che all'iscrizione ero indecisa tra il mio e il tuo attuale nick? 
Ottima scelta :kungfu:


----------



## Calimero (25 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> :: OT ::
> Sai che all'iscrizione ero indecisa tra il mio e il tuo attuale nick?
> Ottima scelta :kungfu:


devo ringraziare la mia amica Prrrrrrrrr che me l'ha suggerito:carneval:
Prrrrrrrrrrr sta per Principessa:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (25 Settembre 2014)

Calimero ha detto:


> devo ringraziare la mia amica Prrrrrrrrr che me l'ha suggerito:carneval:
> Prrrrrrrrrrr sta per Principessa:carneval:


Beh, donna di buon gusto di sicuro :up:


----------



## Calimero (25 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Beh, donna di buon gusto di sicuro :up:


ah come no:sonar:


----------

